# Freezing Buttermilk Pie?



## Tirzah

Hello everyone 

My husband asked me to make him a Buttermilk Pie, so he brought home a half gallon of Buttermilk  We don't drink it and I am watching my diet so I'm not baking so much anymore.

Does anyone know if...

~I can pre-make the buttermilk pie and freeze it (without baking it)? Has anyone done this? How long and at what temp should I bake it for?

~Should I bake it first and then freeze it? How would I go about re-heating it?

Or if anyone has any ideas of what I can use the Buttermilk for I would appreciate it!

I plan on using some for breadmaking.

Thank you everyone!

Sharon


----------



## GrannyG

I would not freeze buttermilk pie...you will end up with a weepy pie, probably. Just bake it fresh and enjoy it...use the balance of the buttermilk for rolls you can put in the fridge and pinch off to use when you want hot rolls, they keep over a week...use some in buttermilk dressing....I love to drink cold buttermilk with crackers...LOL...you can make buttermilk salad and freeze that and it is wonderful....


----------



## Marianne

Never heard of buttermilk salad????
I make all our cornbread, biscuits, loaves of bread, some cakes and stuff with buttermilk. It keeps a long time. Except around here.
My Mom and Dad used to love cornbread crumbled up in buttermilk and a green onion on the side. I only use it for baking.


----------



## GrannyG

This is really good....I know it sounds weird...just try it !

Buttermilk Salad

1 cup Buttermilk
1 cup Sugar
3 chopped bananas
1 small can of drained Pineapple...crushed is good or cut into small pieces
1 (12 oz.) Whipped Topping
Nuts as desired...I add a bunch of chopped Pecans

Mix well and freeze...cut into squares and serve...


----------

